# Egg loop knot



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

I went out with a guide once who was tying this knot but didn't have a leader. The mainline then would just pull the loop tight on the egg cluster. He also did not have to tie two lines together if you were to follow this link. Anyone know how this can be done without a leader?

http://www.netknots.com/fishing_knots/egg-loop


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Anyone? Lol

Sent from my HTC One mini using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

